# Binge-drinking 'may not hurt the unborn'



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,22757372-5005961,00.html

Mine's a double! Hic.

/links


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

man no wonder people get so confused..every day its a different opinion 
i hope you were joking miranda 

kj x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ridiculous, isn't it?

I try to just be sensible - think I'll stop reading the papers altogether till Junior's born!

I had some bagged salad leaves today - the Daily Mail would roast me.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Its weird abot salad leaves - an Italian friend and I were discussing the forbidden foods when I was last pregnant. In Italy the bagged sald is an absolute no but cheese, cold meat etc totally fine.  I always wash bagged salead anyway as it is washed in horrid chemicals to keep it fresh.

Betty


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it's all fairly weird. I'm doing it - only a limited amount of tuna and salmon, no unpasteurised or mould-ripened cheese, yadda yadda. I even went without mayo in the canteen today as I remembered to ask if he'd made it himself or of it was from a shop.

But I can't believe that more people don't do their embryos huge harm when they don't know they're preggers, for the first six weeks - it's only us tx-crazed lassies that know at 3.5 weeks, isn't it?

Is it Daily Mail fever? Or is it real?


----------

